# Free Streaming Software



## Klon (2. Dezember 2001)

Hi folks,
ich brauch ma dringend ein einfaches, frei downloadbares MP3 Streaming prog so das winamp user über "Open Location", durch Eingabe meiner IP an das kommen was ich abspiele.

Den ShoutCast Server raff ich nich, wenn jemand mir sagen kann wie ich den confige wär das auch ok.

Best wishes,
Klon


----------



## Klon (3. Dezember 2001)

Habs jetz selbst gefunden, mir fehlte nur noch das DSP PlugIn für den ShoutCast Server.

Wer Hilfe in dieser Richtung braucht:
http://www.mpex.net !


----------



## Psyclic (3. Dezember 2001)

was hälste hiervon


----------



## Klon (3. Dezember 2001)

Die Domain gibt nen 404.

Hab jetz ASF Stream und MP3 Stream mehr wollt ich gar net


----------

